# Where to ride in NJ??



## MarleysGirl (Oct 21, 2011)

A few friends and myself are looking to do massive riding this summer anywhere we can. Mostly due to 2 of us being new owners. Does anyone know of where to find good riding spots in NJ? We have trails and a horse friendly town we ride around so far but we'd love to expand. We're in central Jersey in the Old Bridge area if anyone is familiar. Nothing to crazy my mare has only recently been broke. I appreciate any input! Thanks =)

Happy Trails!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

what part of new jersey are you in?


----------



## MarleysGirl (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm in central NJ... The barn I'm at is actually in Manalapan near Englishtown


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

not sure where abouts englishtown is but there is about a 10mile or so trail system is west orange new jersey called eagle rock reservation has a great overlook of the city as well...

if you travel up to north jersey there is the paulinskill trail system which is 30+ trails in the wilderness

allamuchy state park i think still allows trail riders its also 10-15+miles

theres a bunch more lol


----------



## MarleysGirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks so much, I'll definitely look into those places =)


----------

